# Drop Shotting



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I have been using a drop shot for the past few weeks. I have to say that I have caught more and bigger fish off of this setup than I have off of anything else. I would recommend that everyone give the drop shot a try. It is nasty!


----------



## MarrakeshExpress (May 9, 2005)

What type of rod do you use for drop shotting? I've been thinking about giving it a try and was wondering what type of rod to use. I would think something like Med-Light with a pretty fast tip would be good for noticing subtle bites. Anybody else have a favored setup, I may be well off the mark.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i have used a fast tip med. heavy action rod, in 7-7.5ft length. a quality rod is needed to feel and teligraph the bites, not some much the fast tip.get a comfortable reel and reel seat, so you can hold the bait with precision


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

Redhawk,

I'm glad to hear you like the drop shot so much. I hope the little tips I passed on are helping. Have you learned anything else that you can pass back to me?

Eric


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I've been fishing dropshot for a few years. My setup is 6'6 Medium St.Croix Avid with a Quantum Kinetic Pti20 Reel and FLuorocarbon line. I like to dropshot anything from little 2" tubes to the bigger tubes and also worms, sweet beavers,etc. Definately I prefer the Owner DownShot hooks in 1/0 and 2/0. It's a great tactic for me as long as I'm able to keep contact with the bait. On really windy days I prefer other tactics(with the exception of when i'm fishing at Erie dragging my drop shot).


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

T-Bill,

I just recently started using 1/0 hooks with larger baits like flukes and tubes. I have not seen 2/0 yet (maybe everyone buys them up). When you fish Erie, what would you say is the heaviest weight you would use. I think I only have up to 3/16th, and I had difficulty last week maintaining bottom contact. I was leary of going much bigger. 

Eric


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I use whatever weight it takes so that I feel contact with the bottom. It all depends on wind and wave height. I like that bait to be dragging along the bottom so if it takes 1/4 -1/2oz drop shot weight so be it...


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

what does the rig lok like. i know what it looks like i just dont know how to set it up


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

T-Bill, 

Thanks a lot for the info. I was thinking I should go up to 1/2 ounce, but I was weary that it would spook da fish. I'll pick some up before my next trip to Erie.

People of the Perch,

A drop shot is nothing more than a reverse carolina rig. Using a small hook (sometimes called a drop shot hook, but I've seen octopus and mosquito style hooks that are very similar) tie it to a light line with a palomar knot and leave a long tag end. I've learned it is better to pull the hook up through the loop of the palomar then to drop it through it. the hook should sit pretty much 90 degrees to the line without any bait on it. If not, try dropping the tag end through the eye of the hook after you've tied the palomar. Then using a split shot, a drop shot weight, or whatever lead you have, attached it to the line at the end of the tag end. Then add a small plastic of any type. I like finesse worms, but small tubes or grubs or flukes work too. Cast it out and use it like a texas rig. They say the less you work it the better but I have used it when they would only take it after the bait was shaken for a little while. 

Eric


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have been thinking about giving this a try. I just have not bass fished enough in recent years to put a high level of confidence in different presentations until I can consistently locate fish first. If I had the confidence in something like drop shotting I imagine I would have better luck locating. I think I will give it a try here soon. Do many of you run braid and then flouro leader? That would seem to give the best sensitivity.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I just run straight fluorocarbon line. I take what works for me at Erie dropshotting and then just use the same setup in the local lakes with success. The difference would be I typically drop shot other style baits here in the lakes to attract largemouth as well.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't have any rod/reel setups with flouro therefore I am leaning toward the braid&flouro leader. Of course if it works well for me I will probably try to justify a new rod/reel combo.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Warpath, your tips definitely helped. What a great rig. I have seriously been catching a ton of fish off of this setup. My advice to you and everyone else would be to use a size 1 Gamakatsu Octopus circle hook. Guaranteed hook-up if they take it. I have been using zoom 4 inch finesse worms in watermelon, but have also used some larger baits with decent results.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

As for the weight for dropshotting....That all depends on the conditions. To heavy is not an issue though! Your main concern is keepin contact with the bottom. Our main sellers seem to be changeing from week to week and have no clue why? I use to use nothing but 3/8oz pencil weights, now rarely ecept for some inland. The majority of the time we'll be dropping 5/8oz. weights on erie with an occasional 1/2 which seems to be the hot sellers past couple of weeks! We produce/sell 1/4, 3/8, 1/2, 5/8 pencil weights. We have tried the round weights but not much demand unlike the pencil that are flying off the shelves of our retailers!


----------

